# Want to share these amazing photos



## Equuisize (Jun 5, 2012)

I was wandering thru a site on Facebook called Equine Calculator and came across these photos.

We're all so fascinated by our foals, their progress and development I thought you might all be as

awestruck as I've been.

I've stared at them all morning long, in sheer amazement.

The photos come from a book by Tim Flach called Equus.






















An unborn horse fetus - Courtesy of Tim Flach http://bit.ly/KCkyZd

Horses can be pregnant anywhere from 300 to 405 days.

Pregnancy usually lasts about 11 months, or 343 days. It can vary from horse to horse, and from year to year.

It is not uncommon for a mare to go 12 months.

Since much of the development of the fetus occurs in the last few months, vets make owners aware that premature

foals rarely live.


----------



## Bonny (Jun 5, 2012)

Thats so neat!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 5, 2012)

Brilliant!!


----------



## Mima Acres (Jun 5, 2012)

Amazing!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Wings (Jun 5, 2012)

I love those pictures! I have his book and was looking at them yesterday... I think I have foals stuck in my brain


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2012)

Fantastic! Thanks for sharing


----------



## cassie (Jun 6, 2012)

haha I have his book too



 it is BRILLIANT! I'm like Bree I always look at those so amazed at them! the rest of his book is brilliant too!


----------



## Wings (Jun 6, 2012)

I have an addiction to equine photography





But that particular set of images is just mind blowing, I love the last one. It always sends me out to hug a broodmare and chat to thier belly.


----------



## cassie (Jun 6, 2012)

well Bree, can I come down and do that to your mares please? seeing as I don't have a baby coming this year?



lol


----------



## Equuisize (Jun 6, 2012)

I feel the same Bree.....makes me love the mommy's even more to bring us from that stage

to one you can hold in your arms.

I just feel so amazed each time I look at them.

The beginnings of the ears, the eyes and those little hooves just make me swoon.

Are there additional photos of this series, in the book?

I haven't seen it around here but will have to look when I get to an area with a real book store.


----------



## Jill (Jun 6, 2012)

How neat!!! And interesting


----------



## Wings (Jun 23, 2012)

Found this which includes the other shots in that little series taken by Tim Flach, took me awhile to find a place with them sitting on the one page!

http://www.doublelacres.com/FOAL_DEVELOPMENT/Foal_Development.html

Scroll on down to see them, my favourite is the foal emerging from the bag.


----------



## chandab (Jun 23, 2012)

Wow, those are interesting.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 24, 2012)

wow



thanks for sharing too Bree


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 24, 2012)

Well done for finding that Bree - just brilliant!


----------



## Wings (Jun 24, 2012)

It's turned me super foal clucky now though


----------

